# Round 1 Seattle vs Kings



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Pick one King that you think will have the most succes first round and predict thier stats for the series.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a feeling Ridnour is going to learn a huge lesson on how to play the PG position in the NBA


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Peja, Brad, Jackson will be back, but Bibby shines the brightest come playoff time.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

bibby does shine the brightest come playoff time, but for some reason the way pejas been playing lately(if he comes back) i think he will have a monster first round. he has always been the key to the championship. the years we lost he didnt do enough offensively. so even though i know bibby will show up, i think since it's all on peja to produce, he will.

i will love to be singing-"hate it or love it, the underdogs on top", come june. :jam:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

From a Sonics perspective...

Peja and Lewis will probably cancel each other out, they have very similar regular season stats. I think Miller will be a little rusty after missing so much time. The Sonics also have a lot of bigs to throw on him and Thomas.

Then there's Bibby...he always steps up in the playoffs and i'm terrified of what he might do. Luke has a tough time defending him, and AD (who's normally a good defender) is slowed down by a knee injury. How we defend Bibby will be IMO, the key to the series.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

personally I like the Allen / Mobley match up


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think it will be Bibby. Playoffs is his time to shine. And put your money on him because he will shine. :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, Bibby. Ridnour isn't an especially gifted defender and the Sonics don't really have any perimeter firemen. He won't get into the lane at will but he will torch the Sonics from outside if he's feeling it, and he'll do his usual good job of distributing and cutting well.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

EHL said:


> Yup, Bibby. Ridnour isn't an especially gifted defender and the Sonics don't really have any perimeter firemen. He won't get into the lane at will but he will torch the Sonics from outside if he's feeling it, and he'll do his usual good job of distributing and cutting well.


This will be our first time against Seattle in the playoffs I believe. :whoknows:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Mike Bibby, it's the playoffs.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I voted for Bibby because I think he's going to be a big part of the game like always. I think Bibby's going to play like Steve Nash-like. But I think most of the games, the top scorer is going to be Pedja. 



Dodigago said:


> personally I like the Allen / Mobley match up


Yeah! That should be fun!! :sfight: 

Can't wait to see till the playoffs!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I voted for Bibby because I think he's going to be a big part of the game like always. I think Bibby's going to play like Steve Nash-like. But I think most of the games, *the top scorer is going to be Pedja. *
> 
> 
> Yeah! That should be fun!! :sfight:
> ...


If he's healthy. :gopray:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> If he's healthy. :gopray:


I heard that Pedja should be ready for the playoffs. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I heard that Pedja should be ready for the playoffs. :gopray:


I hope so.

Wow nice avatar. :yes:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Wow nice avatar. :yes:


Thanks. It's actually a wallpaper I got from kings.com.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Top performer: Bibby. He is gonna tear up Ridnour. I think Bobby will make a solid impact also.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> Top performer: Bibby. He is gonna tear up Ridnour. I think Bobby will make a solid impact also.


Wow, you too with the avatar. :clap:

So far it's me, you and Twix with Bobby avatars. :yes:


GO BOBBY!!!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Wow, you too with the avatar. :clap:
> 
> So far it's me, you and Twix with Bobby avatars. :yes:
> 
> ...


I like your avatar (and halfbreed) as well! Hopefully Bobby will be silenting the other teams like how he always does! :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I like your avatar (and halfbreed) as well! Hopefully Bobby will be silenting the other teams like how he always does! :banana:



He will. Just stay healthy Bobby. :yes:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like your chances against Seattle they havent been worth a crap the past month but Lewis and Ray Allen didnt play tonight against the Rockets.I think this series is gonna be a barn burner. I like the Kings in 7.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

mavsmania41 said:


> I like your chances against Seattle they havent been worth a crap the past month but Lewis and Ray Allen didnt play tonight against the Rockets.I think this series is gonna be a barn burner. I like the Kings in 7.


This way we can meet later on. :groucho:

Us versus you guys. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Traffic dispute ends in tragedy 



> A beating near Arco Arena leaves a banker near death.
> 
> A traffic dispute between drivers of two luxury vehicles at Arco Arena left a prominent 39-year-old banker clinging to life Thursday and two men being questioned over whether they beat him into a coma, Sacramento police said.
> 
> ...











Mark Leidheisl


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings notes: Sonics hope Radmanovic steps forward 



> Peja Stojakovic isn't the only 6-foot-10 Serb in this NBA playoff series walking a little gingerly these days.
> 
> Seattle SuperSonics forward Vladimir Radmanovic went down March 16 with a stress fracture in his right fibula, leaving his teammates and coaches to let out a collective gasp and groan. He is hopeful for Game 1.
> 
> ...





> *K-Mart closed*
> 
> Kevin Martin expected the news, and he has handled it with class.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Playoff status of Peja, Miller is unclear 



> But their coach sounds as if he's not expecting them to play Saturday night.
> 
> Kings coach Rick Adelman would love to tell everyone how he will use Peja Stojakovic and Brad Miller in Saturday night's Western Conference playoff opener against the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ailene Voisin: Luck might have smiled on the Kings with this matchup 



> *The Kings finally caught a break. They caught up with the SuperSonics, another team limping its way into the postseason.*
> 
> Put down that ice bag for a moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Anatomy: The perfect playoff player 



> In our fantasy laboratory, with the beakers bubbling over and lightning crackling in the night sky outside, there lies under straps and chains the makings of "Project T.U.P.S." - The Ultimate Playoff Specimen.
> 
> He is Franken-baller, a being so complete from head to toe, heart and soul, that if he were unleashed, the NBA suits would trip over themselves trying to market the creature. But no tattoos here. The only markings are those of stitches to keep the beast together. Pass the bone saw, please.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I put the articles in the wrong place. :laugh:

Oh well. :biggrin:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

^He may look ugly, but I wouldn't mind having a player like that (in the photo) in the Kings! :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> ^He may look ugly, but I wouldn't mind having a player like that (in the photo) in the Kings! :laugh:


:laugh: True. :laugh:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Give me the Kings in 6.


----------

